# speedometer



## Opsman (May 30, 2012)

I have an older minkota and would like to be able have some idea at what speed I am travelling at different settings on the motor. Does anyone make a speedometer that has demarkations for lower speeds that are accurate? I don't need a speedometer that tells me when I hit 60mph lol.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

If you have a onboard GPS you should be able to get the data you need when checking on a calm day. Some of the App's on Smart Phones will also do it for you. Just remember that all that goes South depending on wind/waves and direction.


----------



## Opsman (May 30, 2012)

Don't have a GPS, but now you've triggered my stupid question bone! How would waves/wind affect a speedometer. It's measuring my rate of movement, regardless of external forces correct? If I'm going fifty mph in my car with a 25mph tailwind or headwind, I'm still travelling at 50, just using more energy (gas) to do so What am I missing?


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Youll need a smartphone app or a gps for speed. At drift a spedo will not work. You need to be moving in order for the wheel or pito tube to register speed

Sent from my Event using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Opsman (May 30, 2012)

Yep, thanks. Just want speed for trolling, not drifting. It occurred to me that I have an old garmin etrex. Tried it out today in my vehicle and it was surprisingly accurate, and that's with using satellites and figuring in lag time. Trolling at a steady pace should get a really accurate reading.
Thanks for the help


----------

